# December Photo Competition: Christmas OR 'December is the darkest month'



## sovietpop (Dec 4, 2007)

I've a double suggestion for this month, for those of you who like Christmas it's *Christmas* and for those of you who don't it's *December is the darkest month*.

You can mention in the thread which theme you reckon you fit, but its not necessary because it should be obvious from your photo.

* It is encouraged that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by Monday 31st December
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
* Have fun

Voting:

* Starts on Tuesday 1st Jan and ends on Thursday 3rd Jan.
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Thumbs are here: http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-12/


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2007)

Thumbs folder created. Usual suspects in charge - as always, PM me if you want to help out with the thumbs.


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 4, 2007)

I like it a lot Sovietpop!


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 4, 2007)

December is the darkest month.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2007)

Great great great. I promise to take part this month. Only one week to go before my assignments are finished (eek!) then I can concentrate on taking photos *bliss*


----------



## alef (Dec 4, 2007)

I will endeavour to take new photos for this since I'll have some time off, so this is not (yet) an entry. But I am proud of this old xmas shot so may end up submitting it later if I can't manage anything fresh.

An American xmas

(One of the very few times I've used a tripod. Also, heavily photoshopped, whole sky changed from dull grey to bluish.)


----------



## Kanda (Dec 4, 2007)

Didn't have a tripod for this unfortunately, bonkers sky last Xmas in Vegas: http://kanda.zenfolio.com/img/v0/p664486367-3.jpg

Not worthy of an entry I don't think. I hope to enter with some shots taken in Oz over Xmas


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2007)

1] dark dark stranger


----------



## hiccup (Dec 5, 2007)

Hmmm, intruiging theme.


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 5, 2007)

'Reflecting'
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5395/img9329smyd7.jpg


----------



## e19896 (Dec 6, 2007)

Shall we start then Red Sky at Night and there will be none from me on the subject of the 25 12 07 because that is all it is another fucking day, but one you can go play in the urban paranoia as there seems to lack of people and everything is shut i wonder can all days be the same please?


----------



## dansumption (Dec 6, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> ...i wonder can all days be the same please?



You mean like Groundhog Day (which is, incidentally, my birthday). Wouldn't that be a bit boring?


----------



## Valve (Dec 7, 2007)

1.It's Sunday


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 7, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> 1.It's Sunday


loving the colours in that


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 7, 2007)

1: Hot sausage
2: Chestnuts
3: Jolly

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/xmas/


----------



## big eejit (Dec 8, 2007)

Christ that looks cold. Where is it?


----------



## big eejit (Dec 8, 2007)

This woman was sat in the ticket kiosk at the Christmas Fair in Bath yesterday. She looked utterly miserable.

Christmas cheer

Link to flickr page

Lomo filter partially applied in Photoshop, which basically adds blur, shadows and boosts contrast.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 8, 2007)

stowpirate said:
			
		

> 1: Hot sausage
> 2: Chestnuts
> 3: Jolly
> 
> http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/xmas/



Sorry if it's a hassle, but is there any chance you could post links to the actual jpgs as well, as it's a bit of a pain having to chop the images out of screenshots for the thumbnails page.

Cheers


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 8, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Sorry if it's a hassle, but is there any chance you could post links to the actual jpgs as well, as it's a bit of a pain having to chop the images out of screenshots for the thumbnails page.
> 
> Cheers



Try this

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/xmas/slides/hotsausage.jpg
http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/xmas/slides/chestnuts.jpg
http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/xmas/slides/jolly.jpg

The hot sausage was a Canon AE1 shot from a few years back. The other two were taken last weekend on an Olympus AX3.


----------



## dansumption (Dec 8, 2007)

stowpirate said:
			
		

> Try this
> 
> http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/xmas/slides/hotsausage.jpg
> http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/xmas/slides/chestnuts.jpg
> http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/xmas/slides/jolly.jpg



"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /xmas/slides/hotsausage.jpg on this server."


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 8, 2007)

And I can't extract the exif data from the original posting either because it is Adobe flash.  Sorry I am just nosey.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 8, 2007)

stowpirate said:
			
		

> Try this
> 
> http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/xmas/slides/hotsausage.jpg
> http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/xmas/slides/chestnuts.jpg
> ...



Parfait, merci beaucoup


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 8, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> And I can't extract the exif data from the original posting either because it is Adobe flash.  Sorry I am just nosey.



If it was taken with an AE1 there won't be any EXIF data presumably


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 8, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> there won't be any EXIF data presumably



_depends_.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 8, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Sorry if it's a hassle, but is there any chance you could post links to the actual jpgs as well, as it's a bit of a pain having to chop the images out of screenshots for the thumbnails page.
> 
> Cheers



!!!

Try this

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/xmas/slides/xmas.html

Then right click mouse button and save to disk.

Looks as if 110mb.com does not like people streaming pictures, video, and sound except on local html webpages. If this does not work I am at a loss what to do as my ISP webspace is full  

I liked the flash JAlbum software  I use to create albums as it is just drag and drop - writing html pages is a pain - after all this I should win this month (or not)


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 8, 2007)

1.the  sky


----------



## Nina (Dec 10, 2007)

some really great entries so far!


----------



## b.young (Dec 14, 2007)

*trouble uploading*

Hi,
Sorry for my ignorance,I am trying to upload a picture for decembers competition but the max file size is 19.5kb for a jpeg image..which seems very small and when I click on some of the other images entered their file size is around 200-300kb. I can get it to this size no problem but it wont upload...So just wondering if anyone knows any way to do it as Im having a hard time getting the image small enough.
Thanks very much
B.Young


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 14, 2007)

I think you are trying to upload it as an attachment to a post.  That is not what you want for the photo competition.  You need to have it hosted at one of the well known photo sites such as Flickr, Photobucket or Pbase.

You can get free membership of these sites for a limited time or number of pictures and then you have to pay for more space.  Do some searching.


----------



## b.young (Dec 14, 2007)

*.*

.


----------



## b.young (Dec 15, 2007)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2398/2111668092_59d3349ccd.jpg?v=0

xmas shopping...people rushing around, with some people rushing slightly slower than others  

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2187/2111012671_9f8def7ef4.jpg?v=0

traffic at xmas is always bad....traffic in motion


----------



## Valve (Dec 15, 2007)

Disappointment

Taken at the "Santa Parade".


----------



## Valve (Dec 15, 2007)

I like that first shot, B YOUNG.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 15, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> You can get free membership of these sites for a limited time or number of pictures and then you have to pay for more space.  Do some searching.



Another alternative is 110mb which I think now gives 5gb of free webspace
http://www.110mb.com/
As long as you can create your own webpages or use an album creator like JAlbum this can be a good solution. It gives you total control over your own webspace which I think is a positive thing. To create the html and some of my albums I use all free software - NVU and Kopozer in both Windoz and Linux for the HTML
http://nvudev.com/
http://www.kompozer.net/
I mostly use Gimp, Picasa for editing and find the automated  JAlbum ideal for creating online Albums
http://jalbum.net/
Here is an example of a JAlbum album modified using NVU to create a small website about the Start SLR camera
http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/start/index.html
I think this shows how simple it can be to go down this route ?


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 16, 2007)

The Decadence of Window Shopping.

Local Bath, cold gloomy and wet. December is one dark bastard indeed.


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 16, 2007)

'Christmas, England, 2007'
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7174/img9535ayw5.jpg


----------



## e19896 (Dec 17, 2007)

I would like to post this as it is all cold and that but not taken in december but it adds to this subject..


----------



## hiccup (Dec 17, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> 1.It's Sunday



Am getting:







for this entry


----------



## e19896 (Dec 17, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Am getting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep that would be flickr


----------



## hiccup (Dec 17, 2007)

Thumbnails so far


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 17, 2007)

'the first noel'
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9549/img9536smqp9.jpg


----------



## Valve (Dec 18, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Yep that would be flickr



I deleted the picture.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 18, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> I deleted the picture.



That'd explain it then 

Do you still want to enter the picture?


----------



## e19896 (Dec 18, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> That'd explain it then
> 
> Do you still want to enter the picture?




if you do and having hassles ill post it up on my server  pm me..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 18, 2007)

An old one from last xmas, but I've been so busy with uni work I've had no time to pick up my camera recently.

So, entry 1:

a snowman in an artificial tree


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 18, 2007)

I know, I'm the same, maybe I'll get a chance after the day itself.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 18, 2007)

Wait until December 21 - the shortest, darkest day.


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Valve (Dec 19, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> if you do and having hassles ill post it up on my server  pm me..


and hiccup,

cheers!, but no. Not really my style, found it to be a rather dull, cliche photo.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 19, 2007)

erm whops


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 19, 2007)

wrong thread e_dickhead.

still counts Valve...so 2 left for you.


----------



## harlow (Dec 19, 2007)

*Warm Christmas*

I am living in a warm environment this year. It is odd to see the decorations up while wearing shorts.

http://www.islandwonder.com/maui/miscellaneous/christmas2007/xmas1447.jpg

http://www.islandwonder.com/maui/miscellaneous/christmas2007/xmas1397.jpg

This one struck me as odd. The guy lives in his van but apparently found a discarded Christmas tree from 2006 or earlier.

http://www.islandwonder.com/maui/miscellaneous/christmas2007/xmasvan1362.jpg


----------



## Phenol (Dec 19, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> 1] dark dark stranger




That is fucking brilliant!! Great atmosphere.
Well done fella!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 19, 2007)

December sky with dark houses


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 19, 2007)

My entry this month;

Who messed with the stage lights?


----------



## Firky (Dec 19, 2007)

Phenol said:
			
		

> That is fucking brilliant!! Great atmosphere.
> Well done fella!



Thankyou!


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 20, 2007)

cold oul morning

very little tattie-shop on this - just out of an IR and messing with the RAW settings and nudging the levels


----------



## hiccup (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't forget your lights

Bikestand outside Northfields tube station at 5:43pm yesterday evening.


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 20, 2007)

More IR this time at Manchester Christmas Market


----------



## e19896 (Dec 21, 2007)

Removed the wrong post erm where was i? Back to subject then yes one fucked up digs his own grave..


----------



## Wilson (Dec 22, 2007)

either category i guess

stuffed!

nb. unedited shot with ericson k750i


----------



## chooch (Dec 22, 2007)

I've walked past this mannequin a hundred times and she's always looked sceptical about the whole thing. Maybe because she stands opposite the Burger King with the inflatable Mickey Mouse in Santa costume.

And a chestnut seller. I took a miserable one and a happy one. Went with the happy one because she had a voice sandpapered with tobacco. 

Both with a contrast boost, then noise ninjad a little.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wood Light

..


----------



## hiccup (Dec 23, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Wood Light
> 
> ..



Ooh lovely texture


----------



## mort (Dec 23, 2007)

Into the light


----------



## hiccup (Dec 23, 2007)

Hot thumbnail action


----------



## hiccup (Dec 23, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> I've a double suggestion for this month, for those of you who like Christmas it's *Christmas* and for those of you who don't it's *December is the darkest month*.
> 
> You can mention in the thread which theme you reckon you fit, but its not necessary because it should be obvious from your photo.
> 
> ...



In previous years, we've delayed entries/voting until the 2nd-5th Jan, iirc, as people are generally a bit busy to be updating thumbnails/voting/etc on the 31st. That sound OK to people?


----------



## big eejit (Dec 23, 2007)

Fine with me.


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 24, 2007)

yip make sense. i still havent managed to take any photos with my camera (tho do have one with a camera phone I can use if nothing else turn up).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Solstice at the Dairy Queen

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_2727bv.jpg


----------



## e19896 (Dec 24, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Ooh lovely texture



I liked and i had no desire to take images of lights at this time of year after all it is just Dec 25th (going to rain so we are told so no images there then) but this was at an all day gig the first i have been to since i stooped drinking 3 months ago we took over 1 thousand plus images something to do on the 25th i guess here are 35 http://pretentiousartist.com/freenoise/1.html there are a load more and here is what it was all about http://freenoise.co.uk/features/event/2007/freeaction.htm here i was taking images of a legend who had played with C Minguss and others, nervess oh yes ill admit to that one. What a pleasure that was mind you..


----------



## Valve (Dec 24, 2007)

My Final entry:

"It's Policy"

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2408/2133212545_67be350aec_o.jpg

also (obviously) from the "Santa Parade".


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Valve said:
			
		

> My Final entry:
> 
> "It's Policy"
> 
> ...



That is excellent.

Are they ejecting that furry creature, and if so: why?


----------



## girasol (Dec 24, 2007)

my only entry: December Fog  (taken yesterday)


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 25, 2007)

wow that's beautiful, I'd be so delighted with myself if I took that photo.


----------



## johey24 (Dec 25, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> my only entry: December Fog  (taken yesterday)



Wow, indeed!


----------



## johey24 (Dec 25, 2007)

A mix of the unexpected, the cynical and the happy, I guess. 

Here are my entries.

1. Who would have guessed?
He would be spinning in his grave if he could see this. 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2162/2130365623_51504c8047.jpg

2. Globalisation
A Japanese company selling high-tech IT games to the kids of the People's Republic of China using  Western religion to promote sales.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2186/2125377487_d4cbc78e81.jpg

3. No PC here
A generous Muslim couple accepting our gift of a Xmas hat for their little girl.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2060/2135152886_bc666d899a.jpg


----------



## alef (Dec 26, 2007)

Taken this evening, first entry:
Plastic Santa


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Dec 26, 2007)

A couple of alternatives to the fairy  

/www.flickr.com/photos/keeperofdragons/2139069990/

And

/www.flickr.com/photos/keeperofdragons/2139069502/in/photostream/


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 27, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> my only entry: December Fog  (taken yesterday)




superb that

my christmas day pic Dark Hedges


----------



## e19896 (Dec 27, 2007)

all ways dark in there lives aka no room in Babylon speaks for itself i would guess..


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok got myself a new camera for xmas. Took it out today for first time proper.
Rode down the beach and took these.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2083/2140899503_fa0390ef6d.jpg  in the background the Øresund. The beach was empty. Broken glass was the only remnants of summer.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2141696078_21c2b427bd_b.jpg   Københavns lufthavn your passport to sunnier climates.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2195/2140908485_80c651c417_b.jpg

Closeup on a small wave almost looks frozen.


----------



## alef (Dec 27, 2007)

Taken for this comp, though it hasn't turned out as creepy as I wanted it. Second entry:
Merry Christmas


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 28, 2007)

2. Fallen Angel


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 28, 2007)

1. Christmas Lights


----------



## hiccup (Dec 28, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Solstice at the Dairy Queen
> 
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_2727bv.jpg



I really like this, it looks like a shot from a 1970s film


----------



## hiccup (Dec 28, 2007)

Thumbnails

I'm probably not going to be in front of a computer much until next Wednesday now, so if anyone else fancies uploading any subsequent entries, that'd be real nice.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I really like this, it looks like a shot from a 1970s film


Cheers.


----------



## alef (Dec 29, 2007)

mort said:
			
		

> Into the light



I like this, wonderfully moody.


----------



## Chilliconcarne (Dec 29, 2007)

oooh only just seen this. How about some nice and simple snow scenes, taken outside my house xmas 06. No editing.

Snowtree

Moresnowtrees

Snowgarden


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

here's an entry from me, a bit cheesy, but never mind!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8737316@N04/2146450418/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is my final entry.

The Royal Mugs at Christmas


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's my three.  They were all taken this month which makes a change for me.

Dark road on Christmas Day (full size)

Cows in the snow (full size)

Christmas Wreath (full size)


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 31, 2007)

The shortist day

I'd no chance to take photos this month - then on the solstice I decided to go out with my camera but discovered the battery was dead (GRRR - amateur mistake) so ended up only being able to take this with a friends camera phone - bit of an awl cliche and all, but needs must ..


----------



## alef (Dec 31, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Here's my three.  They were all taken this month which makes a change for me.
> 
> Dark road on Christmas Day (full size)
> 
> ...



I like the hairy cows in b+w, but really love the creepiness of the dark road.


----------



## alef (Dec 31, 2007)

Thumbnails are up to date again.

Reminder: an extra day has been set, so you have until midnight Jan 1st/2nd to enter. Then voting begins, lasts three days, ends midnight Jan 4th/5th.

Now I'm off to Offline to celebrate the night. Happy new year, folks!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 1, 2008)

alef said:
			
		

> I like the hairy cows in b+w, but really love the creepiness of the dark road.


Thanks   I've been up and down that road loads of times on the way to my girlfriends parents place, but for some reason it seemed particularly eerie on Christmas Day.


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 2, 2008)

1. chorlton - dark hedges .... thats my kind of picture. 
2. hocus eye - the royal mugs at christmas
3. robster970 - the sky

happy new year to all on the photo competition thread


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 2, 2008)

1.  mort - into the light - atmosphere, looks almost like it was staged.
2.  Vintage Paw - a snowman in an artificial tree - nice colours and blur
3. Chorlton - Dark Hedges - nice 'n' creepy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Chorlton- cold out morning
Tank Girl- London south bank christmas eve 2007
valve- it's policy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 2, 2008)

1) Vintage Paw - a snowman in an artificial tree
2) Iemanja - December Fog
3) Chorlton - Dark Hedges


----------



## Firky (Jan 2, 2008)

eNumbers - you have entered four photos you muppet


----------



## alef (Jan 2, 2008)

*1) mort - into the light
2) neonwilderness - Dark road on Christmas Day
3) Valve - Disappointment*

Also liked
*Wilson - stuffed!*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 2, 2008)

1. mort - into the light
2. hiccup - don't forget your lights
3. sovietpop - The shortist day


----------



## mort (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Chorlton - Dark Hedges
2. Vintage Paw - A snowman in an articificial tree
3. Wilson - Stuffed!


----------



## e19896 (Jan 3, 2008)

firky said:
			
		

> eNumbers - you have entered four photos you muppet




no i aint but i was waiting to see how long someone noticed the fuck up..
admin deal with the thumbs and still makeing up me mind.. voteing that is you muppets..


----------



## hiccup (Jan 3, 2008)

e19896 said:
			
		

> no i aint but i was waiting to see how long someone noticed the fuck up..
> admin deal with the thumbs and still makeing up me mind.. voteing that is you muppets..



Which one would you like removed?


----------



## e19896 (Jan 3, 2008)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Which one would you like removed?



The swings in the snow and as i seem to recall i did state i wish i could enter that one but it was taken in feb 2007..


----------



## hiccup (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't seem to have the power to delete stuff. Maybe crispy'll do it


----------



## EddyBlack (Jan 3, 2008)

Iemanja - December Fog
Valve – Disappointment
mort - into the light
Others:
firky - dark dark stranger
Tank Girl - london southbank christmas eve 2007
Valve - It's Policy


----------



## e19896 (Jan 3, 2008)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I don't seem to have the power to delete stuff. Maybe crispy'll do it



That will confuse them go on vote for the swings in the snow lets have a little erm what is named as media anarchy shall we then? on to voteing then 

Chorlton - Manchester Christmas Market i like this a lot and Manchester being home no 2 it makes me feel home sick..

mort - into the light of course it had to  be what a feeling this image has and no doubt he will win..

firky - dark dark stranger he takes good images you know..

That took a while as there was some good shit there, and i have erm four and not a hell chance of winning due to mort..


----------



## johey24 (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Harlow - Entry 2
2. Stowpirate - Hot Sausage
3. Pavlik - The First Noel


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 3, 2008)

Pfft, I took a couple of polaroids I wanted to enter for this but they are still sitting un-scanned by the computer 

My votes:

*1) Iemanja - December Fog*

*2) johey24 - Who would have guessed*

*3) neonwilderness - Christmas Wreath*

And others I loved and would have voted for if I could, in no particular order:

Pavlik - Christmas, England, 2007 

Tank Girl - london southbank christmas eve 2007

johey24 - Globalisation

harlow - Entry 1

harlow - Entry 3

Wilson - stuffed!


----------



## Firky (Jan 3, 2008)

nm

changed me mind


----------



## big eejit (Jan 3, 2008)

1. valve - it's policy
2. mort - into the light
3. chorlton - dark hedge

Also liked neon's cows in the snow, stowpirate's hot sausage and lemanja's december fog. And chorlton's Manc market.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 3, 2008)

hiccup - Don't forget your lights
sovietpop - The shortist day
Wilson - stuffed!


----------



## hiccup (Jan 3, 2008)

1) Chorlton - Dark Hedges
2) e19896 - wood light
3) Robster970 - the sky

Also really liked b.young - xmas shopping, Barking_Mad - Christmas Lights, big eejit - Christmas cheer, firky - dark, dark stranger, iemanja - december fog, johnnycanuck2 - solstice at the dairy queen and neonwilderness - cows in the snow.


----------



## janeb (Jan 3, 2008)

My votes

1 - Mort, Into the light

2 - Firky - Dark, dark stranger

3 - JC2 - Solstice @ the dairy queen


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 3, 2008)

1) mort - into the light
2) Vintage Paw - a snowman in an artificial tree
3) Barking_Mad - Christmas Lights


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Mort - Into the Light

2. Tank Girl - London Southbank Christmas Eve

3. Firky - Tall Dark Stranger


----------



## alef (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll have go at counting, though the winner looks obvious...


----------



## alef (Jan 5, 2008)

Well done, mort! Lovely photo, truly December is the darkest month.







*23 mort - into the light*
12 chorlton - dark hedges
9 Vintage Paw - a snowman in an artificial tree
8 Iemanja - December Fog

Added to the winners' gallery:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/200712.html


----------



## hiccup (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations mort


----------



## e19896 (Jan 5, 2008)

well done mort awsome image..


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 5, 2008)

balls, I forgot to vote.

congratulations mort, that was a stunning photo


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 5, 2008)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> a stunning photo


and really spooky too


----------



## mort (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow - thank you for your votes. I thought there were some wonderful photos this month.  

Now the pressure is on to think of a theme for january


----------



## alef (Jan 5, 2008)

mort said:
			
		

> Wow - thank you for your votes. I thought there were some wonderful photos this month.
> 
> Now the pressure is on to think of a theme for january



Two I've thought might be interesting are 'abstract' and 'green'. Here's the list of previous themes to check against:



> *2007*
> Christmas or December is the darkest month
> Free
> Juxtaposition
> ...


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 5, 2008)

I also forgot to vote - I lost track of the days. Beautiful photo, well done.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I forgot to vote on this thread.

Mort's photo is excellent, but firky's dark stranger, chorlton's dark hedges and his manchester market, neon's cows, and valve's it's policy, are well worthy of mention.


----------

